# Anyone want this for free



## Nickjw01 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Anyone want this for free to collect(Based in Dunfermline)*

View attachment 33155
Free if anyone wants to collect.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Where abouts are you mate?


----------



## Nickjw01 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dunfermline


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Would you post at my cost and a little more to say thanks?


----------



## Nickjw01 (Nov 23, 2012)

To be honest mate I can't really be bothered posting it. Cheers


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

No worries, had to ask anyway :thumb:

If you change your mind give me first dibs please bud


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll take it. Stay in Dunfermline


----------



## Nickjw01 (Nov 23, 2012)

Archer189 said:


> I'll take it. Stay in Dunfermline


They are yours. I'll PM you my address


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice gesture, well done that man


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I couldve arranged pickup by courier


----------

